# Chinese Democracy



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Thought I'd throw this out there...  
GnR was suppossed to play Rock in Rio at the end of May, and were suppossed to announce the release date for C.D. there, as well. Well, Axl bailed out, and blamed it all on Buckethead quitting. Never mind that Buckethead had left the band MONTHS ago.  
Anyways, there is a new rumor going around now that it will come out in November, of this year.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hoo boy Raxl, you crack me up. The new G'n'R CD did come out... I like to call it Velvet Revolver.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Actually, there is a "new" GnR record out there right now. At least, a record with Axl and Izzy. It's called "Hollywood Rose: The Roots of Guns 'n' Roses", and has a bunch of old stuff like Shadow of your Love, and a bunch of remixes  of the songs on the record. 

How is that Velvet Revolver album anyways? I haven't picked it up yet.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It's the best thing any of the Guns members have done since G'N'R ended A DECADE AGO, and I dare say it's the best any of them have done since Appetite.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I second what Zombie just said. I picked this up a week ago, and I'll be damned if there's one bad song on it. Good driving tunes! The Gunners are laying down the heavy tracks fast n' furious, while Scott Weiland vocals are as good as anything he did with STP.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

RAXL said:


> Actually, there is a "new" GnR record out there right now. At least, a record with Axl and Izzy. It's called "Hollywood Rose: The Roots of Guns 'n' Roses", and has a bunch of old stuff like Shadow of your Love, and a bunch of remixes  of the songs on the record. .


Is it any good? I've a heard a song off it on the radio. Is it worth buying?


----------

